# Recycled Kitchen cabinets in shop



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

My mother in law is remodeling her kitchen, and I got lucky enough to be the beneficiary of all her old kitchen cabinets. The cabinets are in great shape, not that old, and there are quite a few of them. 
My plan is to put this cabinets in my shop(metal building).
I do have a few questions for the seasoned pros on here. I would like to paint them a different color. They are a washed out brown right now, and I'm still trying to figure out what color I would like to paint them. I'm thinking frames a light gray with doors being a contrasting color. Anyway, I know a good sanding is in order. I would like to know what kind of paint would be best and which way would be the best application of said paint? I was planning on sanding, then applying a primer and final color over that. 
Also, I'm thinking of taking all the doors with their fancy styles and throwing them in the dumpster. I was thinking of just flat panel doors with slightly rounded edges to keep it simple. I would think mdf would be fine for this but not completely sure. That's where you guys come in. Will mdf be ok for cabinet doors in the shop? A good coat of primer and a few coats of color and they will be good? I know I have to coat the ends real well to seal the cuts. Also, 3/4 or 1/2 mdf?
I'm really looking forward to getting these cabinets in the next few weeks and would like to try and get them in the shop as fast as I can. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. 
On a side note, I'm going to have to figure out a way of framing up within the purlins or outside the purlins to hang uppers and close everything in for a sleek, clean look. That's a different story though. Thanks guys, look forward to yalls advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

If the cabinets have a varnish finish, then you may need to sand and prime with Kilz or something similar to get the paint to adhere. Most builder grade cabinets are MDF so you should be fine. Be careful sanding, sawing, routing the stuff because it creates a dust cloud that is very noxious.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes the cabinets do have some type of finish. Haven't really looked close enough to see what exactly it is. Sanding and Kilz is definitely in the plans! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

*DO NOT use Kilz*
It's ****. Want to seal out stains or prime, use use white pigmented shellac. Zinsser at any box store.
If you are worried about paint not sticking or don't want to sand, use something like Peso or any of the de-glossers.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

If you use anything shellac based ensure it is de-waxed! Paint will not stick to shellac with the wax in it.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Texas1960 said:


> If you use anything shellac based ensure it is de-waxed! Paint will not stick to shellac with the wax in it.


And that is what Zinsser is, no wax, just pigmented.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Are the doors solid wood? If so you can probably take it to a cabinet door builder and have them mill them down to flat panels and you would have some quality doors that fit.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm fairly certain they are solid wood. They have a bead all the way around them. I wish I could find a pic to show you. I'm thinking I'd rather just have some painted mdf doors and be done with it. Don't really want to spend a lot of money on them. Thanks for the advice fellas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Here are a few pics of what I'll be working with.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Those doors are already pretty basic - not much different than the flat panels. Just has trim around it - you should try to pop it off of one and see if you can salvage them. Can't hurt if you are planning to toss them anyways.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking now that I have taken a good look at them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Those look good, I would paint them as is and install them.


----------

